# 2016 Iowa spring gtg



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

date is set for the spring gtg. 
It will be the 29th and 30th of April.


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 12, 2016)

Where at. I'm in be iowa


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

Chelsea Ia


From the Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 12, 2016)

Like always too early for me to commit but I think by now its known that if possible I will be there. 

And as always a big thanks to you and your bunch for putting it on.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2016)

tickhound93 said:


> Where at. I'm in be iowa


Hope u can make it


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 12, 2016)

Just looked its 2 hours straight south. I'm not committing but would definitely like to go. I got some saws... Bout 30 ha. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Already marked on my calendar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 12, 2016)

tickhound93 said:


> Just looked its 2 hours straight south. I'm not committing but would definitely like to go. I got some saws... Bout 30 ha. I'll see what I can do.



Only 30? 

Rookie...


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hopefully the titan is up and running then


----------



## jetmd (Jan 12, 2016)

Brenda and I are IN!

Save me a chair close to the food.......


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 12, 2016)

I will put it in my calendar I hope I can make it.


----------



## cobey (Jan 13, 2016)

Me and Tabby are planning on it if nothing messes 
Us up. I have to put about a thousand dollars worth
Of work in the Pontiac to get it going again.
I wouldn't want to drive the old gmc 6 hours north


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hope to have alot more time by then. As time gets closer let me know if I can help with anything. Sure hope to be there.


----------



## workshop (Jan 13, 2016)

Goldie and I will plan on being there.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 16, 2016)

I am going to try and make it again this year!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 16, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> I am going to try and make it again this year!!!!


Thats good!!!! Lol 


From the Hills


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well I'm sure glad. Maybe you can help out this time.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 17, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> I am going to try and make it again this year!!!!


Now it'll be a rowdy crowd.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2016)

I just marked the work calendar for a week of vacation 25-29 April, hopefully I can make it stick. Speaking of stick (stuck) wonder if we'll have any mud this year???

If it's not too soft I will bring the Struck Mini Dozer for the kids to play with.

























Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 19, 2016)

Speaking of Stuck, that was me trying to drag that saw trailer up the hill. Glad Doug helped pull me up to the top of the hill. 

That little dozer is cute..


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

. Shop at 2am. Probably won't be a gtg here as was planned. Lost everything. All my saws, ranger ,tools and lots more. Very sickening!!


From the Hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 21, 2016)

That is just horrible! Sorry to hear that Mark!


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear for your loss! Hopefully no one was injured! Was the fire Sunday night? I was driving past Chelsea and met a bunch of fire trucks from belle plaine.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

That was at dads we lost a tractor. Then this early this am. Where are you at that close?


From the Hills


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Jan 21, 2016)

I live in Cedar Rapids, but my in laws live between Belle Plaine and Luzurne. Not sure if you would know them but my in laws are Dan and Mary Behaunek.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

Ya I know them. Neat 


From the Hills


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Jan 21, 2016)

Do they know what started either of the fires?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure 


From the Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 21, 2016)

Mark, not sure what I can say except to say so sorry to hear and see this! 

Devastating is what it is. 

From the sounds of it, no one was injured so that is good news.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

. After 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 21, 2016)

It does make us sick and causes one to ask many questions, but it can't be undone and we just have to focus on the future. Thankful for many things........no one was hurt, not any livestock or pets and the house is OK. Pretty helpless feelings and a lot of tears shed at least on the inside. Most things can be replaced, but there were a lot of irreplacable items.
Tractor, auto, and chainsaw books and manuals, repair records and items that were some of our Granpas tools and belongings, etc, etc.
TIME TO REBUILD.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 21, 2016)

If there's anything we can do or you need help with or and extra hand, I'm a quick 30 minutes away. Don't hesitate to call.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 21, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> If there's anything we can do or you need help with or and extra hand, I'm a quick 30 minutes away. Don't hesitate to call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Appreciate that greatly, Eric. Nothing I can think of just yet, but we will certainly let you know. May be some things as the GTG time gets closer....depending on where we have the shindig.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks !
Just kinda in limbo rite now .
waitin on insurance to come look.
Still hard to stomach!
No job, Then get kicked in the B _ _ _ _ with this.
Overwhelming. WOW


----------



## heimannm (Jan 21, 2016)

I am at a loss for words, please do let us know if there is anything we can do to assist moving forward.

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

Lottsa prayer for now. 


From the Hills


----------



## heimannm (Jan 21, 2016)

Already on it...

Mark


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh my gosh. I'm so sorry to see this. But so thankful that you are all safe. How scary and sad. 
Knowing this loyal and giving group of folks, I'd say you've got friends from all over willing to come & help in any way they can. 
Count the Ostranders in for whatever you need!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 21, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Thanks !
> Just kinda in limbo rite now .
> waitin on insurance to come look.
> Still hard to stomach!
> ...



You will be in limbo for a while, no way around that. And yes grandpas tools were grandpas tools and nothing can be done about that. I always admired your old Forney welder, they don't make em like that anymore but they do make better ones. Maybe with less character but better in the long run. 

Many years ago I lost a house to fire so I know a little how you feel. Looking back though and my situation, it was one of the better things that happend to me when it was all said and done. 

While waiting on your insurance, start doing a inventory now! Write it down, get your brother and other family to help you try and remember everything that was in that building and get it written down in a ledger now. You can add to it as you remember things you missed the first time around. 

Every nut and bolt in the place, every tool no matter how small. Everything down to the light bulbs in each light fixture. By doing this you will probably max out your insurance limit which is what you want to dol. 

This is the hardest thing to do but it has to be done and the sooner you get started on it the better. Just trying to help from someone who went through something like it.


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm sure you are still in shock. I can't even imagine lossing my shop. Just mind boggling. As others have said just let me know if I can help. Sorry for this loss but you will prevail. Keep the faith.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2016)

Modifiedmark said:


> You will be in limbo for a while, no way around that. And yes grandpas tools were grandpas tools and nothing can be done about that. I always admired your old Forney welder, they don't make em like that anymore but they do make better ones. Maybe with less character but better in the long run.
> 
> Many years ago I lost a house to fire so I know a little how you feel. Looking back though and my situation, it was one of the better things that happend to me when it was all said and done.
> 
> ...



We have already started the list,tryin to go wall to wall and remember what was there!


----------



## mycamaro_68 (Jan 21, 2016)

Keep your head up, situations like this show you how strong you can be. Same with everyone else, lots of prayers for you and your family.


----------



## cobey (Jan 21, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Lottsa prayer for now.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Prayers from Kansas


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Who did you guys piss off? Seriously bad run of luck. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2016)

Lurch2 said:


> Who did you guys piss off? Seriously bad run of luck. Let us know if we can help.


We been trying to figure out who as well??????? Seems to be one of those freak things that cannot be explained.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> We have already started the list,tryin to go wall to wall and remember what was there!


Maybe some old GTG photos will reveal whats on the walls??? I'm sure we all have some!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Maybe some old GTG photos will reveal whats on the walls??? I'm sure we all have some!



Not bad for a Government man.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 23, 2016)

[emoji22]


----------



## shorthunter (Jan 23, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Shop at 2am. Probably won't be a gtg here as was planned. Lost everything. All my saws, ranger ,tools and lots more. Very sickening!!
> 
> 
> From the Hills



That really sucks. I just went through that and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 23, 2016)

Found the saws today,nothin but powder,not a melted blob,powder!
tried to load pics but wont work.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 23, 2016)

. What's left of 2188


From the Hills


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . What's left of 2188
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Sad... [emoji22] Save the bars maybe?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 24, 2016)

All the bars are warped and bent ,not usable .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 24, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . What's left of 2188
> 
> 
> From the Hills




I cannot "like" this post...


----------



## heimannm (Jan 24, 2016)

Here are a few photos inside the barn from 2012...













Sorry about Wendell blocking so much of the view in the last photo.

I thought I had some from last year but I can't find them now.

Mark


----------



## struggle (Jan 25, 2016)

Wendell can never catch a break!


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 25, 2016)

struggle said:


> Wendell can never catch a break!


Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2016)

I looked back on my phone and couldn't find any since I just changed phones 14-16mo ago. I'll try and fire up the old phone and camera to find some more...


----------



## struggle (Jan 25, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Isn't it past your bedtime?


my mom lets me stay up late when I want too


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm on midnites or you wouldn't have been caught.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 26, 2016)

I found my 2015 photos on the other computer but alas, nothing inside the shop.




Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 26, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I found my 2015 photos on the other computer but alas, nothing inside the shop.
> 
> View attachment 481453
> 
> ...



Some Deep thoughts goin on there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 26, 2016)

I can smell the hair oil burnin'.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 26, 2016)

Probably talking about how awesome makita's are...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 26, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Probably talking about how awesome makita's are...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 26, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Probably talking about how awesome makita's are...


They make okay drills, but that's it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olyman (Jan 26, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> They make okay drills, but that's it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


 oh, oh!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 26, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> They make okay drills, but that's it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Just okay? 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jan 26, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> They make okay drills, but that's not all! Their saws are better than other orange colored saws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2




Fixed that for you...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Jan 26, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Fixed that for you...


Your edit button is broken. They can't even compete with orange saws, and most of those are on the bench being worked on cause the Stihls are out in the timber getting the work done. Mikita should stick with what they are good at, drills. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert (Jan 26, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> We have already started the list,tryin to go wall to wall and remember what was there!





nstueve said:


> Maybe some old GTG photos will reveal whats on the walls??? I'm sure we all have some!








Here's what I have - click on images to enlarge.

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 26, 2016)

Dolmar: Everything a Stihl or Husqvarna wants to be.

[emoji378]


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 27, 2016)

Not goin well on the insurance.
The corn boiler is considered part of the structure,so there goes half the building payment.
Its a crap shoot on the contents,what they think is personal or business.There will be words on this I'm sure!
So i guess i will be lookin for a OWB as cheap as i can find in ok condition.
If any body knows of any let me know.
Looks like the ranger will be ok,but thats not a done deal either.
Lookin at steel buildings ,any suggestions ,comments or help appreciated.


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Not goin well on the insurance.
> The corn boiler is considered part of the structure,so there goes half the building payment.
> Its a crap shoot on the contents,what they think is personal or business.There will be words on this I'm sure!
> So i guess i will be lookin for a OWB as cheap as i can find in ok condition.
> ...


 is ins trying to hang you,,or the coverage wasn't enough?? gots to be someone on here,, that sells ins,, that could help you wade thru the ins lies and bs....


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 27, 2016)

olyman said:


> is ins trying to hang you,,or the coverage wasn't enough?? gots to be someone on here,, that sells ins,, that could help you wade thru the ins lies and bs....


Some of both. 


From the Hills


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Some of both.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


 ask the ins co,,how they would like a call from you,,to the state attorney general, and the ins commissioner...


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 27, 2016)

Might come to that. Will see. 


From the Hills


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Might come to that. Will see.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


 I say that,,because of my experience with working on cars and trucks,,and the damage....but I had my own wheels smacked hard,,by a old man that run a red light..at 60 mph!!! in ensuing dealings with state farm,,i was getting nowhere. I told them, the ins com might be interested,,they said go ahead.. I did. I got a call the next day!!!!! told them,,since you think its so funny screwing people,,you now can pay my price..they did...


----------



## kyle1! (Jan 27, 2016)

Where is the whitespider when you need him!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 27, 2016)

A member from another site has started a GoFundMe account in my benefit .
http://www.gofundme.com/em5nku58
For everone that has been asking "what can i do to help" can go here if they would like.
It is a bit overwhelming,but if the table was turned I would help!
Thanks in advance to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

kyle1! said:


> Where is the whitespider when you need him!!!


 that aint no laugh!! he probably would know...


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> A member from another site has started a GoFundMe account in my benefit .
> http://www.gofundme.com/em5nku58
> For everone that has been asking "what can i do to help" can go here if they would like.
> It is a bit overwhelming,but if the table was turned I would help!
> Thanks in advance to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I went there,,and it said, port orange fla..explain...dont want mistake...


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2016)

The person that started this is from Florida. He is running this thru his tshirt business. 


From the Hills


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jan 28, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Not goin well on the insurance.
> The corn boiler is considered part of the structure,so there goes half the building payment.
> Its a crap shoot on the contents,what they think is personal or business.There will be words on this I'm sure!
> So i guess i will be lookin for a OWB as cheap as i can find in ok condition.
> ...



Cheap? Depends how funky you wanna get. Have heard of people dismantling metal corn silos and doing quonset style buildings . Commercial buildings have leftover ceiling beams and metal wall pieces. You can also get architectural salvage of all sorts, just Google


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 29, 2016)

kyle1! said:


> *Where is the whitespider when you need him!!!*





olyman said:


> *that aint no laugh!! he probably would know...*


I'm here... a little late but I'm here.
olyman sent me a PM to drag my sorry butt out of Political and pay attention to things that really matter.

I am so very sorry hoskvarna, absolutely horrible. I have no other words... I can't imaging how devastated you must feel.

The truth is I'm not gonna' even pretend to give insurance advice on this... other than to say it would be a good idea to take your insurance policy to an attorney and at least have a conversation. Likely any advice from him is gonna' be the most reliable... and he can tell you when, or if, he should maybe become active in the process. I certainly wouldn't agree to anything, or sign anything, or cash any check, without at least a conversation with an attorney.

My first (and only) GTG was at your place... and it was one super nice event. The work you (and yours) put into it was just flat amazing to me. I was so looking forward to being there again this spring. But if this spring is a barn raising rather than a GTG... I'm all in (if I can make the date work). No doubt anyone who would show up for such a thing would be taken back but your hospitality.

Again... I cannot express in words how sorry I am for your loss... my prayers are with you.
*


----------



## chumscustoms (Feb 3, 2016)

New to this site. 
Interested in the iowa event. 
My father in law and I both are interested in coming. 
What is the agenda, or is it a good time with like minded people. 
Need to bring anything beside saws.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 3, 2016)

chumscustoms said:


> New to this site.
> Interested in the iowa event.
> My father in law and I both are interested in coming.
> What is the agenda, or is it a good time with like minded people.
> Need to bring anything beside saws.


Welcome, Usually get started on Friday, some come early to tinker and bs. Finishing setup and last minute details. Then Friday night have the fryer goin , bring something to share potluck style. Saturday we start with breakfast for those who spent the night. When everyone is ready we wander out to cuttin site and go. Last year was nasty wet, but as a rule we have 75+ people here. I think there was over 250 saws or more. Good time!


From the Hills


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Welcome, Usually get started on Friday, some come early to tinker and bs. Finishing setup and last minute details. Then Friday night have the fryer goin , bring something to share potluck style. Saturday we start with breakfast for those who spent the night. When everyone is ready we wander out to cuttin site and go. Last year was nasty wet, but as a rule we have 75+ people here. I think there was over 250 saws or more. Good time!
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Are we having a gtg?
I thought it was canceled due to
The fire


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes we are! Everyone says we cant cancel so we will go with it. May not be as good as other yrs but we will deal with it. If the weather cooperates we can get it cleaned up by 1st of April when new building gets here and at least have it up so have roof and walls. 


From the Hills


----------



## olyman (Feb 3, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes we are! Everyone says we cant cancel so we will go with it. May not be as good as other yrs but we will deal with it. If the weather cooperates we can get it cleaned up by 1st of April when new building gets here and at least have it up so have roof and walls.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


 and hows the ins bs going??? get a lawyer as spidey said??


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 3, 2016)

olyman said:


> and hows the ins bs going??? get a lawyer as spidey said??


I am still workin on my detailed list.
I talked to a private adjuster ,will wait to see what ins comes up then move forward .
Have a couple avenues to pursue if need be.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking at the dates I may be able to make it for the whole day on this one. Daughters birthday is the weekend before so as of now nothing pending for that weekend.

Sorry for all your losses, hope you get things worked out with the ins. Our prayers will be with ya.


----------



## cobey (Feb 3, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes we are! Everyone says we cant cancel so we will go with it. May not be as good as other yrs but we will deal with it. If the weather cooperates we can get it cleaned up by 1st of April when new building gets here and at least have it up so have roof and walls.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


I will try to make it 

29th and 30th?


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 6, 2016)

Good to hear the GTG is still a go... I'll be looking forward to it.
*


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Good to hear the GTG is still a go... I'll be looking forward to it.
> *


 theres another,,that we may have to go up there,,and hog tie him.................................


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

Id love to attend if I can get out of soccer (still haven't heard of I'm coaching or not).

Can we tent out overnight for the guys coming from out of town?


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 7, 2016)

Sure can. 


From the Hills


----------



## olyman (Feb 7, 2016)

svk said:


> Id love to attend if I can get out of soccer (still haven't heard of I'm coaching or not).
> 
> Can we tent out overnight for the guys coming from out of town?


 JOKING!!! course you never know,, what might happen,, to ex mods.......... scarrr, treemonkey,, and maybe more might be there.. bring that new johnny,, and have them "modify" it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm trying to recruit mortalitool to come too.


----------



## cobey (Feb 8, 2016)

It will be good times


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2016)

svk said:


> I'd love to attend if I can get out of soccer (still haven't heard of I'm coaching or not). Can we tent out overnight for the guys coming from out of town?



I usually build a tent:
(a) air mattress for truck bed
(b) tarp over side rails
(c) sleeping bag
Works perfectly -- at least it did a couple of years ago.


----------



## svk (Feb 8, 2016)

A tent and a good winter weight sleeping bag. She can still get pretty crisp in Aptil.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2016)

svk said:


> A tent and a good winter weight sleeping bag. She can still get pretty crisp in Aptil.


Truck, air mattress, sleeping bag, and tarp above is all you need. Who is "she"? Sounds interesting but...


----------



## svk (Feb 8, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Truck, air mattress, sleeping bag, and tarp above is all you need. Who is "she"? Sounds interesting but...


Ma nature.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2016)

svk said:


> Ma nature.


You said this: "Can we tent out overnight for the guys coming from out of town?"

What in earth does Ma Nature have to do with that. Sorry, Steve, I'm lost.


----------



## svk (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol. Mother Nature could bless us with a beautiful night or it could be sleeting and 33 degrees. I'll over pack and be warm.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 8, 2016)

Hush we don't need talk like that. 


From the Hills


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2016)

Two years ago we had some really strong winds. Blew down a few tents.

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Feb 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Two years ago we had some really strong winds. Blew down a few tents.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 484710



I had a big family sized tent years ago, a sears, that could withstand some fairly decent winds. The tie downs all had integral metal coil springs. It would lean with the wind, but not blow down, went through several storms in it.


----------



## svk (Feb 9, 2016)

I have an Alaskan model tent from cabelas. Supposedly very good for extreme weather. Takes forever to set up with a jillion poles. Nice tent though.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 17, 2016)

You guys may think I'm nuts, but my Ford Ranger with the side rails makes a good base for a tent. I drop the tail gate, hang a tarp over the bed, tie it down with rope, blow up an air mattress, and crawl into a sleeping bag. The side rails supply enough head room and my "tent" never blows over. Works like a charm.


----------



## olyman (Feb 17, 2016)

ED,,whatever works..WORKS!! period.....would be nice tho, if it rained,,to have some 2x4's. cut to a convex?? [concave?] top..to shed water, under the tarp....


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2016)

Convex, is what you want, concave is what you will get with rain and no supports...like the UNI Dome in the fall of 1974...



Mark


----------



## Philbert (Feb 17, 2016)

Local company sells these: some guys on YouTube assembled their own. Could be crank/manual powered pump (hydraulic cylinders), or even pin-and-hole adjustment. Some people buy or make tent/side curtain kits as well.




(Tacoma World photo)

Something I would consider if I had a pick up.

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Feb 17, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Local company sells these: some guys on YouTube assembled their own. Could be crank/manual powered pump (hydraulic cylinders), or even pin-and-hole adjustment. Some people buy or make tent/side curtain kits as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too slick!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 17, 2016)

You guys want me to spend big bucks on a tent when I have a shop-made product that works? Forget it. Besides, it seldom rains in Iowa whenever the farmers want it to. Nathan will guarantee this, right?

Wood Doctor slept in one of these in Western Nebraska a few years back:





Maybe another will show up in Iowa. Is that possible?


----------



## olyman (Feb 18, 2016)

heimannm said:


> Convex, is what you want, concave is what you will get with rain and no supports...like the UNI Dome in the fall of 1974...
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## olyman (Feb 18, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> You guys want me to spend big bucks on a tent when I have a shop-made product that works? Forget it. Besides, it seldom rains in Iowa whenever the farmers want it to. Nathan will guarantee this, right?
> 
> Wood Doctor slept in one of these in Western Nebraska a few years back:
> 
> ...


 your truck idea is MUCHO betttttter..no rain in floor of tent from delugeeeeee..


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

olyman said:


> your truck idea is MUCHO betttttter..no rain in floor of tent from delugeeeeee..


Agreed on the rain, except that the tarp roof has no pitch for runoff if the rain ever gets heavy. I'm working on that. A simple knock-down frame could rest under the tarp. I could make that in my shop if the weather forecast goes sour. Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> A simple knock-down frame could rest under the tarp.


PVC pipe flexed into bows. 

(Won't help with mosquitos though). 

Philbert


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

Philbert said:


> PVC pipe flexed into bows.
> 
> (Won't help with mosquitoes though).
> 
> Philbert


Nice idea, Philbert. Mosquitoes are likely not a problem in early spring. I may also have some thin scrap wood strips or I could rip some up about 1/4" thick and 1-1/2" wide. You guys know exactly how to get my creative mind in motion.


----------



## zogger (Feb 18, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Agreed on the rain, except that the tarp roof has no pitch for runoff if the rain ever gets heavy. I'm working on that. A simple knock-down frame could rest under the tarp. I could make that in my shop if the weather forecast goes sour. Where there's a will there's a way.



Hoop house concept, just a few pieces of say ten foot pvc pipe, and some like conduit hangers or something to slip them into. Stick in one, bend it over, stick in the other one. 3 or 4 across will give a nice shape to the tarp that will shed water swell. Want to get fancy, Ts in the middle at the bow top and some short straight pieces to give a ridge.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 18, 2016)

Back of my grand cherokee works a lot better, just move some of the saws to one side, some to the front seat and I am secure, dry and warm in my jeep with my saws!


----------



## olyman (Feb 18, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Agreed on the rain, except that the tarp roof has no pitch for runoff if the rain ever gets heavy. I'm working on that. A simple knock-down frame could rest under the tarp. I could make that in my shop if the weather forecast goes sour. Where there's a will there's a way.


 post 113, sir....


----------



## olyman (Feb 18, 2016)

BugaBoots said:


> Back of my grand cherokee works a lot better, just move some of the saws to one side, some to the front seat and I am secure, dry and warm in my jeep with my saws!


 now 1 minute here.......you saying, you sleep with your saws,, like sarah and andy????


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

olyman said:


> post 113, sir....


Somehow I like the idea of the thinner bent-hoop stock, forming an arch. The 2 x 4 or wider as mentioned in post 113 would be heavy and have to be cut with a band saw to create the arch. I could drill 1/4" holes at the centers and have a center truss connecting about four or five rafters. Then use 1" long 1/4" bolts or twine to fasten it all together. The tension on the bent rafters might be enough to hold them to the side rails without any anchors at all (maybe some more twine). At least 2' of added head would be available.

The materials all added together, if made with Doug fir, would probably weigh less than five pounds. I'm surprised something like his isn't sold somewhere. Call it an arched tonneau cover.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 18, 2016)

heimannm said:


> Convex, is what you want, concave is what you will get with rain and no supports...like the UNI Dome in the fall of 1974...
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Or the Metrodome roof with lots of snow on it in Dec. 2010 too.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 18, 2016)

Convex




Concave




Digital images were not available in 1974 when I started at university...

I would not recommend an air supported roof at a GTG, the air may not be exactly breathable.

Mark


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

OK, that did it. I'm adding a fifth support rafter for the tarp. 

That makes the centers about 15" apart. We may have to commit this structure to a strength of materials test. Before it's over with, we will have created a 2016 Conestoga wagon.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 18, 2016)

I heard a rumor the is to be Mighty Mite Bantam races. So, just in case, I got this ready.



Struggle? Tallguy?

We can use an oven timer.[emoji106]


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'm surprised something like his isn't sold somewhere.


Arch supports?



Philbert


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Arch supports?
> View attachment 486878
> 
> 
> Philbert


That's a 10. No doubt about it. Let the rain fall and the wind blow. I'll still do my best to make it to the Iowa GTG and the tarp will hang over the side rails, one way or the other.

Phlibert, forget the huge mosquitoes. These "birds" have been isolated in Minnesota for a late June infestation when they suddenly attack.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 19, 2016)

olyman said:


> now 1 minute here.......you saying, you sleep with your saws,, like sarah and andy????



Well we all are from up here in the frozen north ya know!


----------



## heimannm (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 20, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> I heard a rumor the is to be Mighty Mite Bantam races. So, just in case, I got this ready.
> View attachment 486852
> 
> 
> ...


I did a little work on a m&m tonight. Just a simple carb clean points clean add a flywheel key build a muffler out of welding wire and clean the throttle high idle button. Still need to clean & straighten the bar and chain might need a file drag or two. My saw was next to new obviously. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2016)

TALLGUY said:


> I did a little work on a m&m tonight. Just a simple carb clean points clean add a flywheel key build a muffler out of welding wire and clean the throttle high idle button. Still need to clean & straighten the bar and chain might need a file drag or two. My saw was next to new obviously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see it and you at the GTG, TallGuy, However, it does start and run, right? If you get this thing running, tell me the chain specs and I'll bring you a brand new loop. (pitch, gauge, and number of DL's)


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Edwin. I have a pile of chains I need to look through first. This is a high stakes race so I may have to file a special chain. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2016)

Is the little guy in the front eligible for your races?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Is the little guy in the front eligible for your races?
> 
> View attachment 488104


How well do you think that little red puppy would do against a Stihl 015 L top handle? Both would qualify for the small class antique division. I also have an 010 AV that's been around for years. The rules say no saws with chain brakes allowed in the antique saw classes.


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> How well do you think that little red puppy would do against a Stihl 015 L top handle? Both would qualify for the small class antique division. I also have an 010 AV that's been around for years. The rules say no saws with chain brakes allowed in the antique saw classes.


I honestly have no idea how it would fair! I know some of the older saw guys say these little saws are pretty powerful for their size.


----------



## struggle (Mar 3, 2016)

Svk I have one of those little red skill/jonsered saws that runs pretty well. I'm down for the mighty might races. I have yet to get mine running though. I think it should be a go with a little work.


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 7, 2016)

I can bring four saws, six, or eight to the GTG. All of them run. I could offer a couple for sale. What do you guys recommend. More or less?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 7, 2016)

I took eleven last year. Ran all but the P-26.



A step stool was for mother to climb into the truck.


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> I took eleven last year. Ran all but the P-26.
> View attachment 490613
> 
> 
> A step stool was for mother to climb into the truck.


I'd be afraid to run those beauties myself let alone pass them around at a gtg! Nice spread!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2016)

svk said:


> I'd be afraid to run those beauties myself let alone pass them around at a gtg! Nice spread!!!


Everyone that I have seen at GTG's are very careful and respectful of others tools. I've been quite impressed!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 8, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Everyone that I have seen at GTG's are very careful and respectful of others tools. I've been quite impressed!


Yes! That's why I bring them as I enjoy watching others run my old iron.
'Fat Alice' hooks another 'John'.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 10, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Yes! That's why I bring them as I enjoy watching others run my old iron.
> 'Fat Alice' hooks another 'John'.
> View attachment 490674


 
I am a victim of 'Fat Alice' myself, she is irresistible.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 12, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> I took eleven last year. Ran all but the P-26.
> A step stool was for mother to climb into the truck.



What is that model *J-Red *is that in the middle?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 12, 2016)

svk said:


> I'd be afraid to run those beauties myself let alone pass them around at a gtg! Nice spread!!!


I here you but from my experience most guys that go through the effort to make it to a GTG are just as picky about their saws as I am!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 12, 2016)

RiverRat2 said:


> What is that model Dolmar in the middle? It looks like a 120 Super


No Dolmars in that heap. J-red 630


----------



## olyman (Mar 12, 2016)

RiverRat2 said:


> I here you but from my experience most guys that go through the effort to make it to a GTG are just as picky about their saws as I am!!!


true,,but nearly all,,are careful of others saws..and if tall boy seen one being misused,,hed pounce on em.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 12, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> No Dolmars in that heap. J-red 630


Wow, Cool beans, I fixed it!!! I have one of those A 630 II really a neat saw,,, pulls a 24" bar with authority


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2016)

What time does the GTG start on Friday?


----------



## nstueve (Mar 14, 2016)

svk said:


> What time does the GTG start on Friday?


What time do you want to get there with a few cold ones?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2016)

svk said:


> What time does the GTG start on Friday?


Any time, we will be around 


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2016)

nstueve said:


> What time do you want to get there with a few cold ones?


Still haven't totally worked things out but tentatively I can come Friday and leave Saturday morning. 

Finally (I hope) I can make it to a full blown gtg.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2016)

svk said:


> Still haven't totally worked things out but tentatively I can come Friday and leave Saturday morning.
> 
> Finally (I hope) I can make it to a full blown gtg.


That's leaving too early. Friday will be last minute set-up details and we will have a fryer and or grill going for meat goodies and other snacks for supper. There is normally some saw repairs, tear downs, rebuilds, chain sharpening and other work going on as well, then lots of cutting on Saturday. Be good to meet you, svk.


----------



## svk (Mar 14, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> That's leaving too early. Friday will be last minute set-up details and we will have a fryer and or grill going for meat goodies and other snacks for supper. There is normally some saw repairs, tear downs, rebuilds, chain sharpening and other work going on as well, then lots of cutting on Saturday. Be good to meet you, svk.


I have 4 kids in soccer and it's too much for one spouse to handle with games at multiple locations. Otherwise I'd be there the whole weekend.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 14, 2016)

Thats too bad u will have to leave early. 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2016)

svk said:


> I have 4 kids in soccer and it's too much for one spouse to handle with games at multiple locations. Otherwise I'd be there the whole weekend.


Oh, I completely understand and respect you for keeping family where it should be.... in the #1 spot.


----------



## olyman (Mar 15, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Thats too bad u will have to leave early.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


know what looooong chains,,and locks are good for????


----------



## bikemike (Mar 15, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Everyone that I have seen at GTG's are very careful and respectful of others tools. I've been quite impressed!


The only gtg I been to ppl respected others equipment, yeah worked em like they should be worked. I had no problem with letting any of my saws get passed off, it's not like your handing them off the a rookie or a newbie


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 15, 2016)

Hookin' a saw nut to old iron is my thing.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 15, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Hookin' a saw nut to old iron is my thing.
> View attachment 492095


If I didn't know better I'd swear that is Doug in the pic..?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 15, 2016)

I couldn't tell, either Doug or Cobey


From the Hills


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 15, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> I couldn't tell, either Doug or Cobey
> 
> 
> From the Hills


It wasn't Cobey. I didn't know the fellow.

We need LARGE name tags:
Hello my name is.
My forum handle is.
Put them accross the back as most everyone is bent over running a saw.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 15, 2016)

Hmmmm. I'll have to study the top of Cobey's head. See who has more/less hair.[emoji848]


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> We need LARGE name tags:


+10

We use duct tape and markers at some events . . . 

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 16, 2016)

Duct tape. Appropriate.[emoji108]


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 16, 2016)

Had my AS handle written on the back of my helmet in sharpie marker, but I usually don't wear it at a gtg.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Mar 16, 2016)

nstueve said:


> If I didn't know better I'd swear that is Doug in the pic..?


That's Doug.


67L36Driver said:


> Hookin' a saw nut to old iron is my thing.
> View attachment 492095




Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 16, 2016)

I stand corrected....it's NOT Doug....Mrs. Sam-Tip.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 16, 2016)

Not me wrong cell phone in shirt pocket and different safety glasses. Looks like Hedgefest 2015 from the wood pile and rock driveway.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 16, 2016)

Different view from Hedgefest 2015


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 17, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Not me wrong cell phone in shirt pocket and different safety glasses. Looks like Hedgefest 2015 from the wood pile and rock driveway.


Yup. Last Hedgefest.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 17, 2016)

Cobey, probably...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 17, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Cobey, probably...


Yup. Have confirmed that is Mr. Clarkson.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys, 
I was going to put this on the sale/trade post but thought I'd give ya'll first crack since gtg pass off is easier than shipping.






It spins really nice flat rivets. Haven't messed with it past spinning a few rivets. It's pretty interesting how it operates. It automatically advances the spinner anvil forward as you spin the handle. Oregon knock off spinner rivet (left), this spinner (center), OEM (right).






Was just thinking trade for Dolmar/makita/etc. or $50/obo


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2016)

Ooh that's nice!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice! If you still have it by the GTG I may be very interested.

Have you tried it on any different pitch chains?

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Mar 20, 2016)

Nope. It came in with some other stuff and I basically mounted it to the blue angle iron and spun a chain or two with it. I believe it to be a breaker and spinner but haven't used both functions. It also took me a couple try's to get that nice of a rivet. It is self oiled with a small chamber under the red cap. I was going to keep it for portable repairs but chances are slim that I ever use it in the field over grabbing another chain or saw. I also have a foley Belsaw breaker and spinner in the shop.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds like Mike G. claimed it on ***.

And since the name got blocked you know this other site is top secret and way cooler. 

It will be at the gtg.


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2016)

Not surprised it went so fast.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 20, 2016)

svk said:


> Not surprised it went so fast.


It went for what I had in the spinner (less the angle iron and hardware) but i got to play with it a bit and someone else will get more use out of it. I need to quit hoarding stuff.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 20, 2016)

Got the skidder back on the hill yesterday and put it to use today. Getting some logs ready for the GTG. Lots of Oak so far.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Mar 21, 2016)

The little JD baby skidder is so cute (and handy).Is that a replacement Massey I see? Purdy!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 21, 2016)

nstueve said:


> The little JD baby skidder is so cute (and handy).Is that a replacement Massey I see? Purdy!


The skidder is a small one by todays standards, I suppose, but no tractor can do what one of those rascals is capable of. The big winch and all wheel drive is what really shines, that and the fact that it weighs a tic over 20,000 lbs. Yup, replacement for the tractor that burned. This is our first front wheel assist and so far liking it. It has a lot of lift capacity!!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 22, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> The skidder is a small one by todays standards, I suppose, but no tractor can do what one of those rascals is capable of. The big winch and all wheel drive is what really shines, that and the fact that it weighs a tic over 20,000 lbs. Yup, replacement for the tractor that burned. This is our first front wheel assist and so far liking it. It has a lot of lift capacity!!


Yea you guys will love the MFWD (4x4, front wheel assist). I can speak from experiance that hills are a lot less arduous with all wheels working in your favor. I would like to have a rear diff lock that I could shift in and stay there until I shift it out but can't have everything I guess. 

Very nice... And yes the little skidder is a huge help I'm sure. You guys are lucky to have the JD since it's designed exactly for that job!


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2016)

Gettin logs up for gtg.












From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2016)

Few more









From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2016)

. Cedar for carving 


From the Hills


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sure nice of you guys to take the time to do this. Lot more work than it looks like I'm sure. Look forward to lending a hand. Just let me know when. Only have 1 more working week before having a much more free schedule.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2016)

Building is supposed to be here the 1st week of April,have not heard yet if that is actual.
If so will need some extra help settin up.
Dont know if it will get done before gtg ,but will try.
Gettin electrical poles set later this week,as they were compromised.Then find licensed electrical person to hook up.
Need to get concrete washed,weather has not been helpin with that,nor is it gonna.Talkin rain or snow tomorrow.and back in the teens at nite and 30's in day for a few days. Uggggggggggg! Oh well cant change it!


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Building is supposed to be here the 1st week of April,have not heard yet if that is actual.
> If so will need some extra help settin up.
> Dont know if it will get done before gtg ,but will try.
> Gettin electrical poles set later this week,as they were compromised.Then find licensed electrical person to hook up.
> Need to get concrete washed,weather has not been helpin with that,nor is it gonna.Talkin rain or snow tomorrow.and back in the teens at nite and 30's in day for a few days. Uggggggggggg! Oh well cant change it!


the concrete was ok???


----------



## nstueve (Mar 23, 2016)

olyman said:


> the concrete was ok???


yes I think mark or ron posted it was ok for re-use.

I know I'll be busy a few of the weekends between now and the GTG... But if I have a free one and a one armed gimp is useful I'll come up to help. I could at least cook lunch or run errands or hand out drinks.


----------



## olyman (Mar 23, 2016)

nstueve said:


> yes I think mark or ron posted it was ok for re-use.
> 
> I know I'll be busy a few of the weekends between now and the GTG... But if I have a free one and a one armed gimp is useful I'll come up to help. I could at least cook lunch or run errands or hand out drinks.


wellll, that danged sure will help keep costs down....crete is expensive.....


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 23, 2016)

olyman said:


> the concrete was ok???


There is a few spots that popped ,but not bad enuf to start over.
Will fix those and epoxy over whole slab.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 23, 2016)

Tempered concrete?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 23, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Tempered concrete?
> 
> Philbert


Ya thats better rite 


From the Hills


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 23, 2016)

You have lift equipment for building structure? How about impact guns and drivers for sheet metal screws? Did you get the piers poured? PM if you need something. Looking forward to helping.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 23, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> You have lift equipment for building structure? How about impact guns and drivers for sheet metal screws? Did you get the piers poured? PM if you need something. Looking forward to helping.


Nate, you're a glutton for punishment aren't you?........volunteering to work with the Hoskey brothers........again!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 23, 2016)

Some people just don't learn.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 23, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Some people just don't learn.


Ha, Ha, I like that response.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 24, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> You have lift equipment for building structure? How about impact guns and drivers for sheet metal screws? Did you get the piers poured? PM if you need something. Looking forward to helping.


Have tractor and loader for liftin,a couple impacts,no drivers will need those.
no piers,this slab has 3ft footings,footings and slab all one pour,so i think as well as others just bolt to slab.
So when the time comes any help,tools for assembly,and equipment will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 24, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Nate, you're a glutton for punishment aren't you?........volunteering to work with the Hoskey brothers........again!!!


Nate likes helping out, doesnt he...???


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 24, 2016)

If thats what you call it. Some might call it something else! Can't imagine losing my shop. Lotta tools, lotta history and alotta memories in there.


----------



## olyman (Mar 24, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> If thats what you call it. Some might call it something else! Can't imagine losing my shop. Lotta tools, lotta history and alotta memories in there.


and some tools,,are near irreplaceable...............


----------



## nstueve (Mar 25, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> If thats what you call it. Some might call it something else! Can't imagine losing my shop. Lotta tools, lotta history and alotta memories in there.


I don't think we would have ever got my tube placed and cement poured if you weren't there to grade out the whole properly. I still need to do some "clean up" work around the culvert and grade the banks back a little. Get ready for some cement chunks... 

I used a SVL 75-2 with tracks last fall and did a little work with it. Holy cow those things are so powerful and make quick work of everything!


----------



## stihlx8 (Mar 25, 2016)

Glad to help out. A guy just shouldn't have to walk up that hill forever. The Hoskies and Mike did the real work.


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow, I had no idea. I will be helping with the barn raising if I'm around. I am so bummed by what happened.
I donated what I could and have pinned or whatever they call it to my face book. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Got word today that the building delivery is pushed back 2-3 weeks.
So hello Rons garage.
Or if anybody has a circus tent.LOL


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Got word today that the building delivery is pushed back 2-3 weeks.
> So hello Rons garage.
> Or if anybody has a circus tent.LOL


MOST rental places,, rent tents of various sizes.............thought maybe youd grab their throat,,to tell them of the IMPORTANCE of NOW delivery!!!! clowns...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a feeling, I probably won't make it this time. Going back to work Monday, straight back into OT and weekends as well. 

After being off over 5 months I don't think it wise to take off, even if that was a option which it probably won't be. 

If something changes, I'll try my best, don't want to miss chewing the fat with all, especially Mo Jim and Carl!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 1, 2016)

We will try to get along with out you. That's too bad you can't make it. 


From the Hills


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 1, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> We will try to get along with out you. That's too bad you can't make it.
> 
> 
> From the Hills




I'm sure you will get along but that don't make me happy about it.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 2, 2016)

Dang!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 2, 2016)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have a feeling, I probably won't make it this time. Going back to work Monday, straight back into OT and weekends as well.
> 
> After being off over 5 months I don't think it wise to take off, even if that was a option which it probably won't be.
> 
> If something changes, I'll try my best, don't want to miss chewing the fat with all, especially Mo Jim and Carl!


Mark, 
Will miss you, for sure. Work seems to get in the way of fun sometimes, doesn't it!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 2, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Mark,
> Will miss you, for sure. Work seems to get in the way of fun sometimes, doesn't it!!!




I appreciate that and you are correct. Like I said, work has been hit and miss the last couple years (mostly miss) so it's hard to miss it when it hits...


----------



## olyman (Apr 2, 2016)

Modifiedmark said:


> I appreciate that and you are correct. Like I said, work has been hit and miss the last couple years (mostly miss) so it's hard to miss it when it hits...


kiss a duck.. dang!!


----------



## cornfused (Apr 5, 2016)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have a feeling, I probably won't make it this time. Going back to work Monday, straight back into OT and weekends as well.
> 
> After being off over 5 months I don't think it wise to take off, even if that was a option which it probably won't be.
> 
> If something changes, I'll try my best, don't want to miss chewing the fat with all, especially Mo Jim and Carl!


Mark....sad to hear...if I can make it, I will miss chatting with you.
Jim


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 10, 2016)

Getting a little more wood up to cut on. Good size Bur Oak here.







-cdn.com/20160410/3c1d34e35fada8e3af45c006b314520d.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 10, 2016)

Some pics didn't make it through.








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 10, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Some pics didn't make it through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all that skidder would pull,heavy, big nasty burr.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 14, 2016)

Not going to make it to gtg this year. Bummer.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 14, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Not going to make it to gtg this year. Bummer.


Rut ro! That sucks. I was hoping to see you demo big orange and try it out.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 14, 2016)

Coming down the home stretch for GTG.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys,
It would be helpful for food etc if we have some idea whos comin.
If we could start makin a list please!
Thanks


----------



## Philbert (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys, It would be helpful for food etc if we have some idea whos comin.
If we could start makin a list please!

Philbert is planning on attending!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2016)

GTG List
1-hoskvarna
2-ronaldo


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2016)

One other thing is bring camp chairs with.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 14, 2016)

Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
Could bring hamburger or something else.
Let me know whats needed


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2016)

Anybody know how to put names on the started list and update it?
I dont!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 14, 2016)

Not from my phone-too dumb


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2016)

GTG List
1-hoskvarna
2-ronaldo
Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Not from my phone-too dumb


My phone is not the dumb one here. Lol


----------



## olyman (Apr 14, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> GTG List
> 1-hoskvarna
> 2-ronaldo
> Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies


4 olyman


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 14, 2016)

GTG List
1-hoskvarna
2-ronaldo
Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
4 olyman


----------



## svk (Apr 15, 2016)

Be there Friday around lunchtime, leave Saturday morning sometime.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2016)

GTG List
1-hoskvarna
2-ronaldo
Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
4 olyman
5-svk


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2016)

For those coming on Friday......we will have a grill and fryer available and then some snacky goodies for that evening, so we do a sort of potluck.
Saturday morning will have some kind of breakfast happening if those that will be here can contribute in some manner. Probably eggs, sausage, rolls, juice, milk, etc, etc.


----------



## svk (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2016)

svk said:


>


Yea, the food at these events is always delicious and top notch!!! And, I guess, some folks even come for the chainsaws?????


----------



## svk (Apr 15, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Yea, the food at these events is always delicious and top notch!!! And, I guess, some folks even come for the chainsaws?????


I won't even be bringing a saw unless my 350 is back up and running. Just looking forward to meeting folks.


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 15, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> My phone is not the dumb one here. Lol


I was referring to the operator. Me


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 15, 2016)

67L36Driver + Blondie


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> I was referring to the operator. Me


Same here buddy!


----------



## olyman (Apr 15, 2016)

svk said:


> I won't even be bringing a saw unless my 350 is back up and running. Just looking forward to meeting folks.


mmmmm......


----------



## Woodburner2 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> GTG List
> 1-hoskvarna
> 2-ronaldo
> Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
> ...


Grimmy & Wayne will be there[emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 15, 2016)

Add Mo. Jim!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 15, 2016)

Going to try and make this one but it's still a maybe right now. I can bring bacon-flavored cheese curds and some real maple syrup with.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm planning on being there on the 30th. Don't know what I'll be bringing for saws. I hope to bring some cinnamon and some pecan rolls. Don't know for sure as the bakery is going to close soon, and he isn't sure if they will be open then. Will be there though. JR


----------



## Philbert (Apr 15, 2016)

_Hey! I was first!!!_

GTG List
1-Philbert
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100


----------



## nstueve (Apr 15, 2016)

GTG List
1-Philbert
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100
12- nstueve & maybe wife [emoji43]


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 15, 2016)

Count me in please!

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 15, 2016)

GTG List
1-Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100
12- nstueve & maybe wife
13-Time's Standing Stihl


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 16, 2016)

GTG List
1-Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100
12- nstueve & maybe wife
13-Time's Standing Stihl
14-Lurch maybe +1


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like I will have around 20 of cinnamon roll and 20 pecan. JR


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2016)

Struggle and tall guy. Should be there Friday at sometime.



Sent from somewhere


----------



## Philbert (Apr 17, 2016)

GTG List
1-Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100
12- nstueve & maybe wife
13-Time's Standing Stihl
14-Lurch maybe +1
15-Struggle and tall guy


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 18, 2016)

Philbert said:


> GTG List
> 1-Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
> 2-hoskvarna
> 3-ronaldo
> ...





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 18, 2016)

*2016 Iowa GTG List
*
1-Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
2-hoskvarna
3-ronaldo
4-Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
5 olyman
6-svk
7-67L36Driver + Blondie
8-Grimmy & Wayne
9-Mo. Jim!!!
10-GrizzlyAdams86
11-jra1100
12- nstueve & maybe wife
13-Time's Standing Stihl
14-Lurch maybe +1
15-Struggle
16 TALLGUY


----------



## svk (Apr 18, 2016)

Well looks like I have to work Friday morning but am still planning on arriving Friday afternoon sometime.


----------



## olyman (Apr 18, 2016)

svk said:


> Well looks like I have to work Friday morning but am still planning on arriving Friday afternoon sometime.


try to keep it under P51 speed...the hwy doinks have been thick lately....remember cannonball run,,and the two jap racers? need 5 jammers,,and 8 detectors!!!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Apr 19, 2016)

Combined list between both sites. Did I get it right? I don't think I duplicated any names???

*2016 Spring IA GTG attendees:*
1 Ronaldo
2 Hoskvarna
3 Black Dog Chainsaw/nstueve
4 Hedgerow
5 Lumberjackchef +3
6 Lurch+1
7 Carl and Blondie
8 Hinerman (maybe)
9 MG2186
10 the Dodgegeeks
11 scarr52
12 awol
13 Steve NW WI
14 Fishnuts2
15 TALLGUY
16 Struggle
17 Grimmy & Wayne
18 mojim (lord willing and the creek don't rise)
19 JR- JRA1100
20 Philbert (plus, maybe, a couple of guys who don't know that they are coming yet?)
21 Time's Standing Stihl
22 olyman
23 svk
24 Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
25 GrizzlyAdams86
26. tim gott


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 19, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Combined list between both sites. Did I get it right? I don't think I duplicated any names???
> 
> *2016 Spring IA GTG attendees:*
> 1 Ronaldo
> ...


Tim Gott


----------



## Philbert (Apr 19, 2016)

_Really_!? We're letting guys from _other_ sites attend !?! Thought this was a classy event . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk (Apr 19, 2016)

Philbert said:


> _Really_!? We're letting guys from _other_ sites attend !?! Thought this was a classy event . . .
> 
> Philbert


I see you and I got bumped from spot 5 and 6 to the 20's. Does this mean we have to sit at the kiddie table? Ha ha!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2016)

Going to have set up day on the 23rd for anybody that wants to come and help.
Ron has to work so one good man down. lol


----------



## svk (Apr 19, 2016)

@hoskvarna You mentioned that you might want the Leveraxes brought down for folks to try out. Let me know if I should bring them.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes please


Sent from the hills


----------



## svk (Apr 19, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> Sent from the hills


Will do!


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, but what are the directions to the place? How are crazy people from the internet supposed to find you?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2016)

3507 v ave Chelsea Ia 52215 


Sent from the hills


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 19, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> 3507 v ave Chelsea Ia 52215
> 
> 
> Sent from the hills



Ok, google maps is pretty worthless. But the eye in the sky view helps to narrow it down. Easy to see evidence of ritual tree sacrifice in your back yard.  

Sad to say, even though that is pretty damned near the middle of nowhere, I could go maybe 15 miles west to the Tama casino, and run into 30-40 different people I knew from high school. lol! Although, on the weekends, I think the entire town of Marshalltown, and the surround area lives there.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't mention the '15 miles to the casino' thing to Blondie.[emoji15]


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2016)

A little more wood made its way to the cut site today. Got this big White Oak blow over out in two pieces.










Then took this Red Oak down that was close to power lines. We think the power company powdered it.








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2016)

When Mark showed me the oak yesterday I did not think the skid er would pull it out and up the hill. Wow!
Lots of big oak ready to cut on at gtg site.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2016)

We did need to cut it in half, but those skidders are AMAZING machines.

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2016)

How did you cut it in half. It was 20 ft in the air over the gap in the hill.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> How did you cut it in half. It was 20 ft in the air over the gap in the hill.


Mark pulled it sideways after I cut it off the stump and then it laid down in the ravine so I could get to it and cut the log off.


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2016)

Remember how I was bringing something special? Well nobody in MN can order the bourbon I want and to get it online is $52 per half a fifth (375ML) which makes for some pretty expensive whiskey. So I am on the hunt for something else to substitute.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 21, 2016)

svk said:


> Remember how I was bringing something special? Well nobody in MN can order the bourbon I want and to get it online is $52 per half a fifth (375ML) which makes for some pretty expensive whiskey. So I am on the hunt for something else to substitute.


Bourbon you say...???? I'm am a connoisseur of said liquor myself. What are you trying to lay your hands on?


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Bourbon you say...???? I'm am a connoisseur of said liquor myself. What are you trying to lay your hands on?


Well it wasn't looking promising but I was able to special order it to the local store after all with no shipping fees. 




Will you be around Friday night to enjoy some?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 21, 2016)

svk said:


> Well it wasn't looking promising but I was able to special order it to the local store after all with no shipping fees.
> 
> View attachment 499688
> 
> ...


Oh where oh where will Nate sleep on the floor this year? No heat where you slept last year.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2016)

Better bring a jug of fireball too. A 375 won't last long with a few guys working it.


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2016)

But trust me. This may be the finest bourbon I've ever tasted.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 21, 2016)

svk said:


> But trust me. This may be the finest bourbon I've ever tasted.



Just why I BYOB. And I'll be awake enough for breakfast and the days acticities. Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svk (Apr 21, 2016)

I hear a few guys weren't exactly early to rise last year lol. 

I've always said you can get as drunk as you want just get in the sack by midnight and you will be fine the next day. These fellas who stay up till 6 am are the hurtin' units lol.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 22, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Oh where oh where will Nate sleep on the floor this year? No heat where you slept last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


At least I'm not the one throwing up out the door of my truck and then moaning all afternoon. [emoji6]


----------



## nstueve (Apr 22, 2016)

svk said:


> Well it wasn't looking promising but I was able to special order it to the local store after all with no shipping fees.
> 
> View attachment 499688
> 
> ...


I unfortunately won't be up Friday night this year. Wife is reigning me in since I'm gone 5 days to NY gtg this weekend. I'm loading the car now.


----------



## svk (Apr 22, 2016)

Darn!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 22, 2016)

nstueve said:


> I unfortunately won't be up Friday night this year. Wife is reigning me in since I'm gone 5 days to NY gtg this weekend. I'm loading the car now.


Nuff said







Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfused (Apr 22, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Combined list between both sites. Did I get it right? I don't think I duplicated any names???
> 
> *2016 Spring IA GTG attendees:*
> 1 Ronaldo
> ...


27. Cornfused + 1


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2016)

*2016 Spring IA GTG attendees:*
1 Ronaldo
2 Hoskvarna
3 Black Dog Chainsaw/nstueve
4 Hedgerow
5 Lumberjackchef +3
6 Lurch+1
7 Carl and Blondie
8 Hinerman (maybe)
9 MG2186
10 the Dodgegeeks
11 scarr52
12 awol
13 Steve NW WI
14 Fishnuts2
15 TALLGUY
16 Struggle
17 Grimmy & Wayne
18 mojim (lord willing and the creek don't rise)
19 JR- JRA1100
20 Philbert 
21 Time's Standing Stihl
22 olyman
23 svk
24 Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
25 GrizzlyAdams86
26. tim gott
27. Cornfused + 1


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2016)

My other guys chickened out. From my description, they probably figured that you guys were too awesome . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Apr 22, 2016)

Been there Philbert. Bet it went like this:

"What is it?" 
"A chainsaw get together"
"So a bunch of guys just get together and run chainsaws?"
"Yeah and BS and cook and eat awesome food and shoot guns and drink beer and stuff"
(Shrugs) "Whatever floats your boat man."


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 22, 2016)

I give up trying to explain GTG's to anybody, they all look at me stupid when I tell them and think I'm crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> I give up trying to explain GTG's to anybody, they all look at me stupid when I tell them and think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not up for man stuff.[emoji6]


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> I give up trying to explain GTG's to anybody, they all look at me stupid when I tell them and think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally understand this statement. I explain it like this.......it's like a Blackpowder/Buckskin Rendezvous only with chainsaws and wood cutting related activities. Still, I get the look.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> I give up trying to explain GTG's to anybody, they all look at me stupid when I tell them and think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like to say a bunch of strangers I met on the internet are coming over to my place to play with chainsaws. Then I get The look!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

. Another bigun!


Sent from the hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

. Here's the mill log Nate 


Sent from the hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

32" across 


Sent from the hills


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 23, 2016)

At gtg's it's just as fun meeting all the different people as it is seeing all the different saws. (and all the food as well-can't leave that out)


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 23, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> I like to say a bunch of strangers I met on the internet are coming over to my place to play with chainsaws. Then I get The look!



Tell em you would play with offroad bikes and 4 wheelers instead, but you're too old, brittle, and have an aversion to painful death.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2016)

Just so we have something large enuff for a MS880 w/36".

Provided of course I get the exhaust deflector built so we don't melt the brake flag in half.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Just so we have something large enuff for a MS880 w/36".
> 
> Provided of course I get the exhaust deflector built so we don't melt the brake flag in half.


Ya we do


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya we do


Cool![emoji106]


----------



## olyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> I give up trying to explain GTG's to anybody, they all look at me stupid when I tell them and think I'm crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me thinks spidey may have said the same thing last year..till he experienced it.....


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

. Progress so far 


Sent from the hills


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 23, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Progress so far
> 
> 
> Sent from the hills


That looks great! You've been busy!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 23, 2016)

Great day for it Mark. Hope it's just like this next weekend!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

. I think were ready 


Sent from the hills


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice guys! 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great. Have fun!


----------



## stihlx8 (Apr 24, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here's the mill log Nate
> 
> 
> Sent from the hills


Should be able to cut something outta that, firewood if nothing else. Square firewood is all the rage you know


----------



## heimannm (Apr 24, 2016)

I can bring a trailer load of small pine logs if anyone wants to look good cutting fast.

My plan is to be home on Friday in case anyone wants to stop by, be down in good shape on Saturday morning.

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 24, 2016)

Small pine make good Mighty Mite fodder.[emoji106]


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2016)

nstueve said:


> I unfortunately won't be up Friday night this year. Wife is reigning me in since I'm gone 5 days to NY gtg this weekend. I'm loading the car now.




I was never up for getting a beat down by DW. Looks like you enjoy it though!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 24, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I can bring a trailer load of small pine logs if anyone wants to look good cutting fast.



All Husky saw people would love you for that!! 
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Small pine make good Mighty Mite fodder.[emoji106]



I still haven't even got mine running. It has been setting on my tool box for sometime now. I will have to see what I can do with it this week possibly. Kind of running out of time on this. 

Might be the only saw I bring if it runs.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Should be able to cut something outta that, firewood if nothing else. Square firewood is all the rage you know


Stacks better lol


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> All Husky saw people would love you for that!!
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Where's the dislike button when u need it! X2.


----------



## hunter72 (Apr 24, 2016)

I will be coming with a friend that has started watching this site and we will be bringing some Venison summer sausage. Great sandwich or better warmed with eggs in morning. Is there a good bakery close so we can get some fresh rolls before we get there . Looking forward to meeting all of you. I may bring some Dolmars . Sending a PM to hoskvarna.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Apr 24, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Where's the dislike button when u need it! X2.


There isn't one cause you know I'm right.......and so does the Internet!! Haha

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2016)

Whatever, just keep dreamin. If u think its good in ur world then?


Sent from the hills


----------



## Woodburner2 (Apr 24, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Where's the dislike button when u need it! X2.


LOL, good one but truth can....well, you know

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 24, 2016)

heimannm said:


> My plan is to be home on Friday in case anyone wants to stop by


Does this mean you are offering McTours on Friday night?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2016)

My buddy is lookin for a good deal on a 28in lg mnt husky bar.
If anybody has one thats comin please bring with.
Thanks


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 24, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> Small pine make good Mighty Mite fodder.[emoji106]


Hardly need more than a few feet. A trailer load would be good for months of mighty mite races. 8" pine see if you can cut before the egg timer runs out. I'm pumped. Can't wait. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2016)

Packing up some trade bait - love to find a solid 70cc project saw . . . .

Philbert


----------



## shorthunter (Apr 25, 2016)

*2016 Spring IA GTG attendees:*
1 Ronaldo
2 Hoskvarna
3 Black Dog Chainsaw/nstueve
4 Hedgerow
5 Lumberjackchef +3
6 Lurch+1
7 Carl and Blondie
8 Hinerman (maybe)
9 MG2186
10 the Dodgegeeks
11 scarr52
12 awol
13 Steve NW WI
14 Fishnuts2
15 TALLGUY
16 Struggle
17 Grimmy & Wayne
18 mojim (lord willing and the creek don't rise)
19 JR- JRA1100
20 Philbert
21 Time's Standing Stihl
22 olyman
23 svk
24 Stihl x8 1 big 1small =2 bodies
25 GrizzlyAdams86
26. tim gott
27. Cornfused + 1
28. Shorthunter +1 (Likely)


----------



## svk (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey @olyman aren't you bringing @Whitespider?


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 26, 2016)

Unfortunately it's not lookin' like I can be there this year 
My sister-in-law has planned a big surprise 80th birthday party for my mother-in-law this weekend... and both her and my wife tell me I _will_ be in attendance. The Party is Saturday afternoon... I may be able to slip away Saturday morning for a few hours... will see.
*


----------



## svk (Apr 26, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Unfortunately it's not lookin' like I can be there this year
> My sister-in-law has planned a big surprise 80th birthday party for my mother-in-law this weekend... and both her and my wife tell me I _will_ be in attendance. The Party is Saturday afternoon... I may be able to slip away Saturday morning for a few hours... will see.
> *


Come Friday night.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 26, 2016)

svk said:


> *Come Friday night.*


Will see... I'm supposed to be working up in the Lime Springs area Friday, depends on what time I get home.
*


----------



## olyman (Apr 26, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Unfortunately it's not lookin' like I can be there this year
> My sister-in-law has planned a big surprise 80th birthday party for my mother-in-law this weekend... and both her and my wife tell me I _will_ be in attendance. The Party is Saturday afternoon... I may be able to slip away Saturday morning for a few hours... will see.
> *


I be leaving VERY early,, as svk said he was leaving early that day,, to get back for kids soccer???


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 26, 2016)

Will attempt to get there, about 50/50 odds I'll make a wrong turn and end up in Oskaloosa or Traer.


----------



## olyman (Apr 26, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Will see... I'm supposed to be working up in the Lime Springs area Friday, depends on what time I get home.
> *


are you trying to say,,,you aint 20 no mo?????


----------



## svk (Apr 26, 2016)

olyman said:


> are you trying to say,,,you aint 20 no mo?????


We need a picture of you, spider, and me to send to your GF from out west.


----------



## olyman (Apr 26, 2016)

svk said:


> We need a picture of you, spider, and me to send to your GF from out west.


lesse,,just three days.........................................................................


----------



## olyman (Apr 26, 2016)

and besides that,,how do we get the pic to her?? OHHHHHH, I know,,talk to golughis, and he will get it to her,,being the husband and all............................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 27, 2016)

Plan on being down there Friday afternoon/evening sometime. Got some real maple syrup, we could use it as a raffle/door prize. Plan on getting bacon-flavored cheese curds (if the creamery here still makes them) Friday morning before heading down.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2016)

svk said:


> Does this mean you are offering McTours on Friday night?



SvK, that is the plan, send a PM if you need the address.

The pine logs that are left is bigger than I remembered, I will try to get them loaded up Thursday or Friday, you might need to make two passes with your 12" bars.

I have Mike Gott`s saw in the truck, will try to round up a few more chains for Philbert.

Why do I keep disappearing from the list? Is that some kind of hint?

Mark


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2016)

Mark we might stop by if there is time. 

Here is several pictures of some no nothing saws and some nice ones I would sell for cash if interest I will bring them. If not I'm not going to waste my time loading them. Huskie 36 runs needs more inspection. Several homie top handle saws couple of Super VI ones with cases. They will need various fuel system work. Roper 3.7 strong compression. Also have a baracuda 3.7 as well that has strong comression SL16 rely. Stihl 021 new meteor piston rings and seals. $125, Echo CS-670 with 680 new top end and rings, runs strong very nice saw $425, I have used it several times. Allis Chalmers model 95 runs as it should price is up for debate. Gas powered drill needs fuel service will include carb kit new (not installed) $100 New never fueled John Deere CS-56 $425 have box and manual with it 18" bar. Will also bring an extremely nice Stihl 075 which I would part with for $550. Very nice saw you would b e hard pressed to find one nicer. If no interest I won't have them with me. Two Homelite Super EZ two that should make one as one has a broken handle $30 for the pair. Stihl 460 not for sale. 






















Sent from somewhere


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 27, 2016)

Mark: Bringing the length of 9/16" and some repair links.

Matt: Bringing the Farm Boss coil. (Or three)
Anyone know the Stihl # offhand?


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2016)

heimannm said:


> SvK, that is the plan, send a PM if you need the address.
> 
> The pine logs that are left is bigger than I remembered, I will try to get them loaded up Thursday or Friday, you might need to make two passes with your 12" bars.
> 
> ...


What time will folks be at your place until?

I ended up getting dragged into a meeting on Friday so I won't be down that way until 7:30 pm now. So much for early arrival.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Does this mean you are offering McTours on Friday night?





heimannm said:


> SvK, that is the plan, . . .



Bring sunglasses!

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 28, 2016)

Just a reminder......please bring your camp chairs along so you'll have a place to park. I hope we wont be spending much time inside, but the weather does'nt look very favorable.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 28, 2016)

struggle said:


> Mark we might stop by if there is time.
> 
> Here is several pictures of some no nothing saws and some nice ones I would sell for cash if interest I will bring them. If not I'm not going to waste my time loading them. Huskie 36 runs needs more inspection. Several homie top handle saws couple of Super VI ones with cases. They will need various fuel system work. Roper 3.7 strong compression. Also have a baracuda 3.7 as well that has strong comression SL16 rely. Stihl 021 new meteor piston rings and seals. $125, Echo CS-670 with 680 new top end and rings, runs strong very nice saw $425, I have used it several times. Allis Chalmers model 95 runs as it should price is up for debate. Gas powered drill needs fuel service will include carb kit new (not installed) $100 New never fueled John Deere CS-56 $425 have box and manual with it 18" bar. Will also bring an extremely nice Stihl 075 which I would part with for $550. Very nice saw you would b e hard pressed to find one nicer. If no interest I won't have them with me. Two Homelite Super EZ two that should make one as one has a broken handle $30 for the pair. Stihl 460 not for sale.
> 
> ...


If I'm able to make it down I would be interested in that allis chalmers you have, father in law kind of has an orange obsession.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2016)

Me and Sarah are leaving early tomorrow morning and headed to the Hoskey's. I see the weather man is being a prick again. RRR... Oh well, maybe we will just sit around and shoot the chit. I have one question. Does anybody have an old saw, preferably from the 40's, or 50's that they would give or sell real cheap? We are halfassed restoring Sarah's 1948 Power Wagon and I am going to set a big log in the back and want to have a period correct old saw bore cut into it. It will be sitting outside alot and I don't want anything to nice. Just a decoration. I do have an old Homie Zip I am probably going to use but I think 2 old clunkers would look better in the log. If anyone can help us out I would be grateful. See you all soon.


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

struggle said:


> Huskie 36 runs needs more inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Husky 36 under the black case holding the Homelite?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2016)

struggle said:


> Mark we might stop by if there is time.
> 
> Here is several pictures of some no nothing saws and some nice ones I would sell for cash if interest I will bring them. If not I'm not going to waste my time loading them. Huskie 36 runs needs more inspection. Several homie top handle saws couple of Super VI ones with cases. They will need various fuel system work. Roper 3.7 strong compression. Also have a baracuda 3.7 as well that has strong comression SL16 rely. Stihl 021 new meteor piston rings and seals. $125, Echo CS-670 with 680 new top end and rings, runs strong very nice saw $425, I have used it several times. Allis Chalmers model 95 runs as it should price is up for debate. Gas powered drill needs fuel service will include carb kit new (not installed) $100 New never fueled John Deere CS-56 $425 have box and manual with it 18" bar. Will also bring an extremely nice Stihl 075 which I would part with for $550. Very nice saw you would b e hard pressed to find one nicer. If no interest I won't have them with me. Two Homelite Super EZ two that should make one as one has a broken handle $30 for the pair. Stihl 460 not for sale.
> 
> ...


Shane, bring the 670 might have a guy interested.


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2016)

The 670G I will bring, I will post a picture of the Huskie 36 later today. I dont think it shows up in the photo as it is off to the side. If there is any other no nothing saws someone needs parts for etc all you can do is mention it and I will see if I have it. I think I'm north of 70 saws in the garage and have a little bit of everything but most of the pro stuff I'm not letting go of just yet. Last year going to Nates I picked over 28 saws on one stop so something has to give. I started an ebay stiore but haven't been to active as of late on listing stuff there. I will have the allis saw as well.

The 670 I believe has compression and should make for a runner. The recoil needs the washer thing or what ever it is called as it doesn't always catch. I aslo have I two Remingtons both are I think 82cc 660 super not suire on the other model. Both have roller nose bars. Need to get decent money out of those as I paid up on them. Nice saws for their age One ran last time I had it out other one needs carb work.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 28, 2016)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are leaving early tomorrow morning and headed to the Hoskey's. I see the weather man is being a prick again. RRR... Oh well, maybe we will just sit around and shoot the chit. I have one question. Does anybody have an old saw, preferably from the 40's, or 50's that they would give or sell real cheap? We are halfassed restoring Sarah's 1948 Power Wagon and I am going to set a big log in the back and want to have a period correct old saw bore cut into it. It will be sitting outside alot and I don't want anything to nice. Just a decoration. I do have an old Homie Zip I am probably going to use but I think 2 old clunkers would look better in the log. If anyone can help us out I would be grateful. See you all soon.



How about a pair of WC-62 1 1/2 ton Dodge's for a lawn ornament? This is from 1944, after being prepped for loading onto transports for shipping overseas.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2016)

Heck with yard ornaments, run em! Those be fun wood getters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

struggle said:


> The 670G I will bring, I will post a picture of the Huskie 36 later today. I dont think it shows up in the photo as it is off to the side. If there is any other no nothing saws someone needs parts for etc all you can do is mention it and I will see if I have it. I think I'm north of 70 saws in the garage and have a little bit of everything but most of the pro stuff I'm not letting go of just yet. Last year going to Nates I picked over 28 saws on one stop so something has to give. I started an ebay stiore but haven't been to active as of late on listing stuff there. I will have the allis saw as well.
> 
> The 670 I believe has compression and should make for a runner. The recoil needs the washer thing or what ever it is called as it doesn't always catch. I aslo have I two Remingtons both are I think 82cc 660 super not suire on the other model. Both have roller nose bars. Need to get decent money out of those as I paid up on them. Nice saws for their age One ran last time I had it out other one needs carb work.


If that's little saw under the box is not the Husky 36 I'd be interested in whatever it is (I know it is a family member on my Johnny M361)


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

Well after all of that monkey business the liquor store couldn't order my Hudson whiskey after all. 

I've got a fifth of Knob Creek Maple ready to go. Hope a few of you will help consume it.


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2016)

svk said:


> If that's little saw under the box is not the Husky 36 I'd be interested in whatever it is (I know it is a family member on my Johnny M361)


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

struggle said:


>


I was thinking of a Husky 35 I guess, my mistake. 

What is the little saw on the floor under the plastic Homelite box?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

Alright. I'm packed except for clothes. 

Heimannm's maul
Oly's saws
My saw
Lawn chair 
Cooler
Beverages 
Sleeping bag
Leveraxes 

Is there going to be a cash jar to throw in for those bringing large food spreads?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes there will be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2016)

svk said:


> I was thinking of a Husky 35 I guess, my mistake.
> 
> What is the little saw on the floor under the plastic Homelite box?



Ok I know the one you are talking about now. It is a Jonsered top handle. I will picture it tomorrow and bring it as well. I think they were made by skill though under other names. That saw is runner and surprisingly strong. The auto oiler isn't working as I recall though. I got it running and used it a few times with just the manual button.


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

struggle said:


> Mark we might stop by if there is time.
> 
> Here is several pictures of some no nothing saws and some nice ones I would sell for cash if interest I will bring them. If not I'm not going to waste my time loading them. Huskie 36 runs needs more inspection. Several homie top handle saws couple of Super VI ones with cases. They will need various fuel system work. Roper 3.7 strong compression. Also have a baracuda 3.7 as well that has strong comression SL16 rely. Stihl 021 new meteor piston rings and seals. $125, Echo CS-670 with 680 new top end and rings, runs strong very nice saw $425, I have used it several times. Allis Chalmers model 95 runs as it should price is up for debate. Gas powered drill needs fuel service will include carb kit new (not installed) $100 New never fueled John Deere CS-56 $425 have box and manual with it 18" bar. Will also bring an extremely nice Stihl 075 which I would part with for $550. Very nice saw you would b e hard pressed to find one nicer. If no interest I won't have them with me. Two Homelite Super EZ two that should make one as one has a broken handle $30 for the pair. Stihl 460 not for sale.
> 
> ...


bring the two super ez for 30..dibbs..oly


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2016)

Will do.


Sent from somewhere


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2016)

. Sign at the gravel road to turn at. Loins in the smokers, smells good. 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice! I will be headed south as soon as I can.


----------



## mn man (Apr 29, 2016)

if anyone is looking to buy a jonsered 2165 i thought about driving down for the day...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2016)

Never know, if ur here u might sell it. Hope u make it. 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> I was thinking of a Husky 35 I guess, my mistake.
> 
> What is the little saw on the floor under the plastic Homelite box?


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

struggle said:


>


I believe that is a 36. The 361 fuel caps are level rather than slanted. Otherwise identical.


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2016)

It will be in the truck


Sent from somewhere


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Nice! I will be headed south as soon as I can.


remember what I said about the hwy pats..serious...


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

olyman said:


> remember what I said about the hwy pats..serious...


I'll take it easy. Last ticket I got was through the photo monitors in Cedar Rapids.


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

olyman said:


> remember what I said about the hwy pats..serious...


What time are you picking up SlowP at the airport? Are you guys going to Spidey's for dinner?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2016)

Fyi breakfast is sausage and eggs and whatever others add to it. 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> What time are you picking up SlowP at the airport? Are you guys going to Spidey's for dinner?


hmmmmm,,5 gal pail of icewater,,on sleeping form.................................................................


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> What time are you picking up SlowP at the airport? Are you guys going to Spidey's for dinner?


you mean,,the female, that said shed never come back to this forum???


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> I'll take it easy. Last ticket I got was through the photo monitors in Cedar Rapids.



Oh, it gets better than that this weekend. Every two bit hick is converging on Des Moines for some Garth Brooks concert. Something like 90,000 people, per night. Will have to sneak out early Sat morning, might avoid the swarm.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Oh, it gets better than that this weekend. Every two bit hick is converging on Des Moines for some Garth Brooks concert. Something like 90,000 people, per night. Will have to sneak out early Sat morning, might avoid the swarm.


I don't know who waist their money to go see him! Ain't like he's Hank JR or Waylon!


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

For an older guy he puts on one hell of a show. I would see him again.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2016)

I never did like him but a lot of people sure did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

Garth is about entertainment first, music second. That is why he can sell out 8 shows in a market like Minneapolis. With that being said I really do like his music. Unlike many of the traditional country singers like George Strait who are music first.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2016)

svk said:


> Garth is about entertainment first, music second. That is why he can sell out 8 shows in a market like Minneapolis. With that being said I really do like his music. Unlike many of the traditional country singers like George Strait who are music first.


Yea I'm more about the music than the entertainment


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Oh, it gets better than that this weekend. Every two bit hick is converging on Des Moines for some Garth Brooks concert. Something like 90,000 people, per night. Will have to sneak out early Sat morning, might avoid the swarm.


isn't he the one,,that loves ovomit??? and wife has cooking show??


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 29, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Oh, it gets better than that this weekend. Every two bit hick is converging on Des Moines for some Garth Brooks concert. Something like 90,000 people, per night. Will have to sneak out early Sat morning, might avoid the swarm.



Plus the Drake relays are this weekend. Time to get out of town.


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 29, 2016)

olyman said:


> isn't he the one,,that loves ovomit??? and wife has cooking show??


Yes that is one more reason I don't like him he publicly admitted he thought BO was doing a good job.... I just about gagged!


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> Yes that is one more reason I don't like him he publicly admitted he thought BO was doing a good job.... I just about gagged!


thought so..up his........jackwad....


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Plus the Drake relays are this weekend. Time to get out of town.


yeah,,,straight to Chelsea......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mn man (Apr 29, 2016)

stupid question.... i've has this husqvarna 2101 that i got for free, it was fully assembled but some things looked cobbled together so i took it apart to clean it and figure out what parts i needed to buy. He said it ran before he threw it under a bunch of stuff in his garage. If i stopped down tomorrow would anyone be willing to kinda inform me if its worth fixing and what else needs fixing. i'd even pay some cash to whoever spends some time helping me. i've brought it to my dealers and they dont want anything to do with it...


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

mn man said:


> stupid question.... i've has this husqvarna 2101 that i got for free, it was fully assembled but some things looked cobbled together so i took it apart to clean it and figure out what parts i needed to buy. He said it ran before he threw it under a bunch of stuff in his garage. If i stopped down tomorrow would anyone be willing to kinda inform me if its worth fixing and what else needs fixing. i'd even pay some cash to whoever spends some time helping me. i've brought it to my dealers and they dont want anything to do with it...


theres bound to be someone there.....


----------



## mn man (Apr 29, 2016)

cause i'd much rather run the saw then to sell it to someone for a parts saw...


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

mn man said:


> cause i'd much rather run the saw then to sell it to someone for a parts saw...


wellll, show up and find out!!!! lots of experience in the crowd,,of varying flavors....


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 29, 2016)

olyman said:


> theres bound to be someone there.....


But, we will offer no warranty.[emoji56]


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> But, we will offer no warranty.[emoji56]


buwahahhahahaaaaa!!!!!!! got that right.....but with all the combined knowledge,,he wont hafta worry about it..less he loans it,,and it gets straight gassed.........


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

Can someone PM me heimannm's address? I would like to swing by there tonight and he hasn't been online for a while.


----------



## kyle1! (Apr 29, 2016)

All you have to do is follow the yellow Mac Road to find Mark's place.


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

I have it now. I am south of minneapolis, see you guys in a few hours


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

At the Northfield exit on 35. 

I'm fixing to be at @heimannm 's place around 7:15-7:30. If that is too late could someone please post up and I'll continue on to hoskey's.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Apr 29, 2016)

olyman said:


> yeah,,,straight to Chelsea......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Far as I can tell, not too many straight lines once you get off Highway 30, just a bunch of meandering roads around what looks like a series of old quarries.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 29, 2016)

mn man said:


> stupid question.... i've has this husqvarna 2101 that i got for free, it was fully assembled but some things looked cobbled together so i took it apart to clean it and figure out what parts i needed to buy. He said it ran before he threw it under a bunch of stuff in his garage. If i stopped down tomorrow would anyone be willing to kinda inform me if its worth fixing and what else needs fixing. i'd even pay some cash to whoever spends some time helping me. i've brought it to my dealers and they dont want anything to do with it...


Bring it with. I got nothing better to do and once I start to open my mouth Shaun will come over and correct me.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 29, 2016)

Did someone get hinerman's phone number? He was inquiring about my square grinder.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mark's home is 319 239 4813


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2016)

Just leaving the Mac show at Heimann's house. What an amazing collection!


----------



## svk (Apr 30, 2016)

Drive safely tomorrow folks. Let's hope the rain holds off!

Man and beast are sawing logs here.


----------



## struggle (Apr 30, 2016)

What you left out is that vicious beast of a dog consumed the person that was attempting to sleep in the the bag. That is why the dog finally calmed down. The dog shows a constant insatiable appetite for eating tired GTG goers. It takes out the weak ones first. You know Husqvrana users 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 30, 2016)

9 am here on the right coast. you fellars have a great day and be safe. waiting on PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 30, 2016)

We are having lots of liquid sunshine here, so for now we are sitting inside eating and gabbing. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## rburg (Apr 30, 2016)

I have seen some of the attendees eat and talk. I hope you have plenty of bacon and a very good BS filter system. Hopefully the weather will let you make a big batch of cookies later.


----------



## svk (Apr 30, 2016)

Some of the eating and gabbing:











Great to meet everyone that I did and I'm sorry I missed the chance to say hello to the rest of you. 

@hoskvarna and @Ronaldo thank you for hosting!

Hopefully this rain moves on so you guys can run some saws.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks again to Mark and Ron and everyone else that put it the hard work getting ready for this event. Plenty of eating, lots and lots of complicated technical discussions regarding saws and stuff, more visiting, a short nap for some of the old folk, and just a bit of cutting by some of the hardy ones out in the rain. Ron has determined the weather will be great next year, certainly it can rain out three years in a row.

I did start the 1-80 I received earlier this year from Ike Holt and made a cut just to insure it would be O.K. Others were a lot more adventurous but I didn't feel the need myself. 

Only one photo, Mark Hosky with his new tool box delivered by Chet (JetMD) along with the starter tools that have been donated so far. As a reminder, Mark Hosky lost his shop, tools, saws, and many other personal possessions in a fire earlier this year. 




Mark


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2016)

Got home about 8:30ish and unloaded the truck, it rained (and was very windy) all the way to Red Wing MN then stopped. Got some pictures I'll get up here soon. Thanks to everyone who came and to our hosts. Had fun despite all the rain.


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2016)

*2016 Iowa GTG - Participation Triumphs Over Precipitation*

Thanks to the Hoskeys for hosting, and for converting the garage into a club house for a few days, where people ruled over saws - mostly!


('_Wet_-To-Gether'?)


















(_'It seems to be some type of cutting or scratching device . . . .'_)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2016)

*A Few More . . .*
















Philbert


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 1, 2016)

Always a good time at Hoskey Hill! Thanks again Mark and Ron 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (May 1, 2016)

No pictures of Chads amazing work yet, so I'll fix that.






[emoji106] [emoji4] 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (May 1, 2016)

Chad didn't let the weather keep him from his craft and talent and spent a good share of the day out in it.








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

Great pictures, glad you guys made it out to cut! It rained nonstop until I got to Owatonna. Good thing I left when I did, I literally made it to my 2:00 game at 1:57. 

@Philbert thank you for capturing my "better side" for posterity.


----------



## struggle (May 1, 2016)

svk I did have that saw with me. Sorry about that. Looked in the truck right after you left and saw it in there. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2016)

How did you guys photoshop the rain out of those later pictures?

Philbert


----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

struggle said:


> svk I did have that saw with me. Sorry about that. Looked in the truck right after you left and saw it in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere


Darn! I got oly's message but it was too late to turn around.


----------



## struggle (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Darn! I got oly's message but it was too late to turn around.



They tried to call you but no answer on your phone. If you had turned around you would have been late to the game though so it was probably for the better for your team.


----------



## olyman (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Darn! I got oly's message but it was too late to turn around.


yah hot dog,,i phoned when you couldn't have been to the blacktop yet!!! people own phones,,butttttt..


----------



## farmer steve (May 1, 2016)

rain or not i know you all had a good time .thanks for the pics TSS.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 1, 2016)

Here's the pictures from the weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

olyman said:


> yah hot dog,,i phoned when you couldn't have been to the blacktop yet!!! people own phones,,butttttt..


Phone never rang! Voicemail came in a while later.


----------



## Philbert (May 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Phone never rang! Voicemail came in a while later.


AT&T?

Philbert


----------



## svk (May 1, 2016)

Philbert said:


> AT&T?
> 
> Philbert


Yep


----------



## olyman (May 2, 2016)

svk said:


> Yep


me thinks Phil is onto sumthun.... AT&T that bad??


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 2, 2016)

We have 'Sprint No Service'.

Black holes just west of River City in Kansas.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 2, 2016)

A big thanks to all that came ,and sit around waitin for the rain to stop.
I know it doesnt bother most,but we try to get a nice set up,and u guys give up ur time and fuel to come and play.
Its just real disgusting!!


On a more personal note!
I want to THANK everyone that was involved in anything to do with rebuilding! 
Whether it was donatin to gofundme,or helpin fill the donated toolbox,or the things that were sent to me directly.
THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!!!!
I am not going to list any names because I dont want to miss anyone,and we dont have that much room!!!!!!!

Also a big thanks to a handful of guys that presented me with this, WOW.( pics to follow)


----------



## hoskvarna (May 2, 2016)

Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## nstueve (May 2, 2016)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 501100
> 
> 
> Philbert



It's too bad I didn't know Shaun had this or I could have taken it to NY and run it side by side with Lee's new 1201!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 2, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> A big thanks to all that came ,and sit around waitin for the rain to stop.
> I know it doesnt bother most,but we try to get a nice set up,and u guys give up ur time and fuel to come and play.
> Its just real disgusting!!
> 
> ...


It's easy to be good to good people!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 4, 2016)

WooHoo[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> WooHoo[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


So you just poor water and it and it expands right? Looks so small and like there isn't enough, for as big as the building will be.


----------



## svk (May 4, 2016)

GM_Grimmy said:


> So you just poor water and it and it expands right? Looks so small and like there isn't enough, for as big as the building will be.


Those bundles of sheeting look small, but they are HEAVY!!!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (May 4, 2016)

svk said:


> Those bundles of sheeting look small, but they are HEAVY!!!


Oh I know that. I have a small bundle dropped on my foot, tin for my shed, last fall. Good thing I had steel toe shoes on!!


----------



## mn man (May 6, 2016)

who's the guy at the gtg does does the carving? i remember seeing pictures but dont want to search through the 23 pages.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 6, 2016)

mn man said:


> who's the guy at the gtg does does the carving? i remember seeing pictures but dont want to search through the 23 pages.


Lumberjackchef. 
Chad Cliffman IIRC


----------



## hoskvarna (May 6, 2016)

I need to send out a big thank you to Chad @lumberjackchef for the carving he did for me. I didn't know about it.











That man has a God given talent!!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## stihlx8 (May 11, 2016)

Real late here, but I wish to thank the Hosky clan for their outstanding hospitality. I hope the rest of the year is easier on them. Weather hasn't been kind here. Also much thanks to to everyone that helped out. Next year I predict dry and dusty conditions 91 degrees.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 11, 2016)

stihlx8 said:


> Real late here, but I wish to thank the Hosky clan for their outstanding hospitality. I hope the rest of the year is easier on them. Weather hasn't been kind here. Also much thanks to to everyone that helped out. Next year I predict dry and dusty conditions 91 degrees.


Dry, dusty and 91 degrees would certainly be at the other end of the spectrum! Still not ideal GTG conditions, though.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 12, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Dry, dusty and 91 degrees would certainly be at the other end of the spectrum! Still not ideal GTG conditions, though.


Blondie would complain about that also.

I can continue to attend as long as she is comfortable. (And, has cell phone reception.[emoji849])


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Dry, dusty and 91 degrees would certainly be at the other end of the spectrum! Still not ideal GTG conditions, though.


But certainly different.


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2016)

Broke the drive shaft in the splitter. Not easy to find another weasler yoke of the correct size for a 7/8 13 spline pump.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2016)

Defective or too wimpy?


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2016)

You got a drive line shop in DM? There is one in CR. Sadler power train. I believe


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2016)

Could pick up in morning


----------



## olyman (May 12, 2016)

sadler,,or burdens surplus.....


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2016)

The for yoke one mower was 1 inch 15 spline. My pump is 7/8 13 spline. I have no idea where to get one. Was running but fell off.


----------



## sam-tip (May 12, 2016)

Sorry posted on wrong thread


----------



## olyman (May 13, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> The for yoke one mower was 1 inch 15 spline. My pump is 7/8 13 spline. I have no idea where to get one. Was running but fell off.


check out burdens,,they get all sorts of weird stuff...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (May 13, 2016)

Good morning!

Just a reminder to bring your own meat to grill tonight. We'll have some chips & desserts, too.

See you soon!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 31, 2016)

Gettin started


















Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## heimannm (May 31, 2016)

Looks to me like you missed the slab by about 100 yards...

Mark


----------



## Philbert (May 31, 2016)

More like Tinker Toys or an Erector Set?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (May 31, 2016)

Ya only bigger!!!!!!


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 31, 2016)

There are a lot of fellow's on here don't know WTH an erector set is.

Mr. A. C. Gilbert got the idea from watching workers erect a tower.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (May 31, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> There are a lot of fellow's on here don't know WTH an erector set is.
> 
> Mr. A. C. Gilbert got the idea from watching workers erect a tower.



No worries, these days there's unistrut/b-line for adults who need their erector set fix. 

http://www.unistrut.us/index.php?WP=MFProdOver&#M1

http://www.unistrut.us/index.php?WP=show&GRP=13/16 General Fittings&#M4

Fluke workspaces, shelves, all sorts of things were just about entirely made out of those things, most of them of the vintage of when they were just B-line. 

Stuff you couldn't do with b-line, was herman miller for the cube walls, dividers, and some of the chairs, if they were in areas they might not suffer horrible fates. 

And that doesn't even get to the compressed air lines, power lines, network lines, all zip tied to the B-line.


----------



## Philbert (May 31, 2016)

67L36Driver said:


> There are a lot of fellow's on here don't know WTH an erector set is.




Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 31, 2016)

That's one of the big ones.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 1, 2016)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 505893
> 
> Philbert


Oh the memories!!!!!!!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 1, 2016)

Indeed! I made a crawler out of that motor and some tracks from an broken toy, hours and hours of entertainment that lead to ....




Keep us updated on the progress of the new shop.

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 1, 2016)

Will do 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 2, 2016)

A.C. Gilbert American Flyer toy trains is my other (dormant) hobby. I accumulated a large collection in the late '70's from garage sales.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 2, 2016)

Barn raisin on june 18,then finish up on july 9.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 7, 2016)

Well after 1 degreasing and straight muratic acid and 3000lbs of water pressure the stains will not come out.





Any suggestions?
It would be too oily to put the epoxy on. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2016)

Ask your insurance carrier to bring in a specialty cleaning contractor?

Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 7, 2016)

Did find something on the interwebs. I'll cut and paste a bit. 

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1997-12-20/business/9712180556_1_ink-stains-oil-stains-concrete

_______
Make a paste of two parts hydrated lime powder and one part turpentine. Spread the paste over the surface of the remaining oil stain covering a larger patch than the actual stain. Cover the stain with plastic sheeting to help prevent the turpentine from evaporating. Leave the poultice covering on the stain overnight. Scrape off the paste and follow with a good scrubbing of detergent and water.
________

Probably it's going to be less hassle just to add a thin coat of cement to the mess. Then cement your tile, or whatever to that. 


http://www.sakrete.com/media-center/blog-detail.cfm/bp_alias/Bonding-to-Existing-Concrete


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 8, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Well after 1 degreasing and straight muratic acid and 3000lbs of water pressure the stains will not come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is probably carbon deposits so you'll need a very alkaline cleaner to remove the organics, acids won't do anything. I found a website that had some suggested chemicals to help strip the soot.

http://www.gsa.gov/portal/content/111554

The first chemical they suggested is Trichloroethylene which isn't cheap, but Brownells sells it.

http://shop.brownells.com/gunsmith-...4Fa7-hE0re5oABJtaIPocjlYAZhH0uzQlMaAtNR8P8HAQ

Next on the list is Sodium Hypochlorite which is pure bleach which is a much cheaper options.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 8, 2016)

Oil dry? Assume oil is soaked into concrete. Try a small patch.

I have a few place on floor that are soaked. Leaky splitter. It will pull oil out of the concrete.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 8, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> That is probably carbon deposits so you'll need a very alkaline cleaner to remove the organics, acids won't do anything. I found a website that had some suggested chemicals to help strip the soot.
> 
> http://www.gsa.gov/portal/content/111554
> 
> ...


Worth a try!
Thanks Shaun


----------



## Philbert (Jun 8, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> you'll need a very alkaline cleaner to remove the organics, acids won't do anything.


Most grease removers are alkaline / basic. Think sodium hydroxide (lye). They can be nasty stuff, so take care with them. Steam will also help.


Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 8, 2016)

srcarr52 said:


> That is probably carbon deposits so you'll need a very alkaline cleaner to remove the organics, acids won't do anything. I found a website that had some suggested chemicals to help strip the soot.
> 
> http://www.gsa.gov/portal/content/111554
> 
> The first chemical they suggested is Trichloroethylene which isn't cheap, but Brownells sells it.



TCE is less than ideal, unless you want to melt your liver, and grow all sorts of new tumors. 

https://www3.epa.gov/airtoxics/hlthef/tri-ethy.html

https://www.nrdc.org/experts/jennif...roethylene-tce-too-toxic-use-dry-cleaners-and

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichloroethylene

http://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/1205879/

Here's one recommended replacement less likely to cause horrible biological side effects.
https://www.grainger.com/product/14U851

and.... This stuff. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hexane-1-Gallon-Technical-Grade-Solvent-Hexane-4-Quarts/


----------



## stihlx8 (Jun 9, 2016)

Floor grinder with carburandum bricks attached to it. Looks like big floor polisher. Use with water to keep the dust down. Smoothes and polishs the concrete. Probably will remove some of the carbon. Can be rented, Aero rental in I.C. for sure. Probably several places closer to you. I need to do this to my shop floor, very rough.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 10, 2016)

When my work added on to our current building, and it was slow, I helped run one of those floor grinder/polishers rather than be laid off. It was a decent sized walk behind unit with its own attached dust collector and was a bear to run sometimes. Takes a lot of time and work but the results can be great.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jun 10, 2016)

Here ya go, a Husqvarna product nobody wants to test drive.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 10, 2016)

That would take awhile on a 32x60 pad. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## stihlx8 (Jun 10, 2016)

What is the peak height on that new building? How heavy do you think those Rafter assemblies are? They don't look terribly heavy.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 10, 2016)

16ft peak and don't know how heavy they are, didn't try to move one. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 2, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Barn raisin on june 18,then finish up on july 9.


Bump.

How much is there to finish?


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 2, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Bump.
> 
> How much is there to finish?



Keaten and are putting on the last angle brackets now. Putting on some x cables then be ready to start plumbing and square stuff up to tighten bolts. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 3, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Keaten and are putting on the last angle brackets now. Putting on some x cables then be ready to start plumbing and square stuff up to tighten bolts.
> 
> 
> Sent from hoskvarna hills


The plan is to start putting on roof and side steel on Saturday the 9th. Maybe even some before then, but have helpers coming on the 9th.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm sending some PB cookies up with Doug for you guys!

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Jul 8, 2016)

That will wind up the crew


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 8, 2016)

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I'm sending some PB cookies up with Doug for you guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


Bless your heart and thank you! 

In The Hills


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 8, 2016)

sam-tip said:


>


Thanks Marcy!
And many thanks to Doug for the use of the Genie lift,man that is nice to use.
Sure beats a ladder 16ft up in the air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 9, 2016)

Todays progress 












Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Philbert (Jul 9, 2016)

You GO guy!

Philbert


----------



## olyman (Jul 10, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Todays progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no noise being made.. cat sleeping soundly!!!!!


----------

